# PS4 Network Card Broken ... Solution ?



## Shotgun4

Hey all, 

I believe the network card in my PS4 is corrupt in some way ... the PS4 wont search wifi networks and plugging in the Ethernet causes the PS4 to shut down ... i was thinking maybe .. before having to open things up ... that i could try a USB WiFi Receiver?? 

aka ... Netgear N300 WirelessN USB Adapter Black WNA3100-100ENS - Best Buy ... 

What are your thoughts on this, do you believe this could be a simple solution ? if not , ill need help troubleshooting this please...

Thanks Guys and Gals! :whistling:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

No. You cannot add a WiFi usb card to a PS4. It would require software and drivers to run.

I would recommend you contact Sony to see about getting it fixed. Remember that the unit does have a one year warranty.


----------



## Shotgun4

Alright, well that sucks.. This is the error i get " np-31734-8 " ...

it happens at anytime i try to connect to the PSN... so the internet actually is fine but its when i attempt to pull up the PSN login in screen , i get a loading window, then the console just shuts down ... 

Any Ideas? I dont have warranty anymore so opening it up is an option , also ive done a Data base reset and full restore.. no results ... only thing im waiting on is to re-install a fresh new OS instilations once it downloads. 

again playstation 4 error np-31734-8..

any ideas would be great , also do you think its software or hardware issues ? 

thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Under the Setting menu then Network tab, does the Internet Test complete?

Make sure after installing a fresh image, that you fully update it as well.

np-31734-8 appears to mean a failure to PSN. You're best bet appears to be contacting Sony on this. How far is it out of date?


----------



## Shotgun4

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> np-31734-8 appears to mean a failure to PSN. You're best bet appears to be contacting Sony on this. How far is it out of date?


The PS4 is well over due.. When attempting to connect over wifi or wired it is successful... Any time i try to connect to PSN it shuts down without warning.. only when i boot back up on my own will the PS4 in the error section list the error code. 

Sony has given me a $150 quote to get it fixed not including shipping ... Not worth it to get it fixed .. 

also the fresh software install didnt change anything


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

At $150, you should change consoles. :lil:

It's hard to recommend replacing parts, like the network chip as it is most likely soldered to the motherboard. :ermm: Or it could be all software based as well.

Has it ever connected to PSN? Is there a friend's house where you can test using their internet connection?


----------

